# Parking access aisle relationship to space



## JPohling (Mar 30, 2015)

I guess I just noticed a code change that I had not been aware of.  I am under the CBC 2013, and I also checked ADA.  I previously would tag single accessible spaces that had the access aisle on the drivers side as being non compliant.  Access aisles needed to be on the passenger side previously.  I have even used the "back it in" argument previously without success............  looks like that requirement is no longer in the code and a single accessible space can have the access aisle on the drivers side.  Works for me.  It seems a little more problematic on the van spaces,  I guess they will back in if they have a side lift.

I was reviewing a new striping plan and noticed that they had these occurring in several locations.  I figured these parking guys weren't that sharp, so I grabbed the code and it turns out that I am the one not so sharp!  In any case I think that is one of those best practice things that I can no longer back up with a code section.


----------



## jdfruit (Mar 30, 2015)

here is the cbc code section for access aisles, vans still require the access aisle on passenger side.

11B-502.3.4 Location. Access aisles shall not overlap the vehicular way. Access aisles shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the parking space *except for van parking spaces which shall have access aisles located on the passenger side of the parking spaces.*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 30, 2015)

jdfruit said:
			
		

> here is the cbc code section for access aisles, vans still require the access aisle on passenger side.11B-502.3.4 Location. Access aisles shall not overlap the vehicular way. Access aisles shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the parking space *except for van parking spaces which shall have access aisles located on the passenger side of the parking spaces.*


JPohling

It is not new to the 2013 code....

2010 California Building Code

1129B.3 Parking space size........"loading and unloading access aisle on the passenger side of the vehicle."


----------



## north star (Mar 31, 2015)

*& - - ~ - - &*

From the `10 DOJ ADA Standards,  Section 502.3.4:

"502.3.4 Location.  Access aisles shall not overlap the vehicular way........Access aisles

shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the  parking space,  except for

angled van parking spaces which shall have  access aisles located on the passenger

side of the parking spaces."



*& - - ~ - - &*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 31, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> From the `10 DOJ ADA Standards,  Section 502.3.4:shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the  parking space,[/color]  except for
> 
> angled van parking spaces which shall have  access aisles located on the passenger
> 
> side of the parking spaces."


One way CA differs from ADA


----------



## JPohling (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification!  I need to read a little more carefully.


----------

